#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU White Fiberhome – AN5506-04F

## HeitorxD

Boa noite, alguém teria o firmware da *ONU White Fiberhome – AN5506-04F , por favor quem tiver que puder compartilhar aqui agradeço*http://www.wdcnet.com.br/wp-content/.../2015/05/3.jpg

----------


## netuai

Complicado estes firmwares da fiberhome, estou tendo muitos problemas com a fiberhome aqui

----------


## avatar52

Veja o hardware version dela, tenho alguns aqui.

----------


## HeitorxD

Software Version	RP2653
Hardware Version	WKF2.134.285f4G
Poderia enviar pra o email [email protected]

----------

